# Clo. Jumbo York sprouts



## cnycharles (Feb 26, 2013)

The clowesetum that I bought from Fred Clarke a few months ago when he talked with our orchid club is sprouting! I've had it completely dry for a few months, and when I saw that the one shoot had some new roots, I put it in a slightly larger pot with some more packed sphagnum. Since then, I noticed that it has a second growth, and the longest root is about 1cm at the moment. I won't water until the roots get close to 3" long. 

When I was looking over seedlings, Fred advised that I buy a seedling that had one main mature pseudobulb, good-sized rather than two smaller ones. He pointed out that the one, larger growth would have a lot more oomph when it came time to put out new growth (after surviving), and he was right! The one growth now has two new ones.






plant with two new sprouts





oldest sprout with three new roots; longest maybe 1cm

I was told at our orchid society meeting that Fred said all the seedlings had 'new' sphagnum moss and would last another year, so I just packed some more moss around the old and put it into a little larger pot. Once the roots get close to the bottom of the pot, then i'll start watering


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice. I don't know how you go without watering.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice! I have just noticed the new growths on mine. They're still small. 

Eric: I have not been watering mine at all since the 1st of January. I had cut my watering in half November 15th. My one still has two leaves on it (their both yellowing). My other has no leaves.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 26, 2013)

If fred hadn't told us all to wait until the roots were 4" long before watering, I wold have started watering by now, thinking that 'well there are roots it's wrinkled it needs water...'. It helps to have the expert tell you over and over that 'it's okay'  (and if it's one more thing that I don't have to pay attention to for a while, then that's great!)


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 27, 2013)

Has it flowered before? Two new bulbs should put on a excellent display for you.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok, I will put a "do not water at all" tag in my After Dark.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 27, 2013)

it's a small seedling and these will be it's third and fourth pseudobulbs (hasn't flowered yet). i'm hoping to have it in a great spot this year and give it lots of light, water and heat, so that the flowers are popping out this fall! (or winter)



NYEric said:


> Ok, I will put a "do not water at all" tag in my After Dark.



actually, fred told us that by january 1st, even if it has flowers or green leaves, that was when we should absolutely stop watering (no matter what). december should be winding down and then january was 'nada agua'. if it gets pretty wrinkly, still no water but if the pbulbs looks just absolutely shriveled maybe put it in a place that has higher humidity so that it doesn't lose water faster, or maybe mist but I would have to check on the 'misting' part...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2013)

Mine is not doing well. I will have to give it attention.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 28, 2013)

How is it not doing well, Eric? If the bulb is very shriveled you can mist the roots (lightly). I have mine in bright light, in a window. The temps are probably cool at night being near the window. I keep the house temp at 61F during the night (in winter).


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 2, 2013)

looking good!!


----------

